# Tip for dark/red platy birthing



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok i have only ever kept light platies/guppy girls and got myself a red wag platy female 5 wk ago and she gave birth without me realising. So i have taken notes as i have had her in a breeder for a few days and she is dropping as i write this. I noticed she was this shape \___/ and looked like she was always starting to have a white poo but never did, like a white plug. And the last few days she started to develop a u shape curve just behind her bum and the closer she got to dropping the bigger it got, now she has dropped 15 so far and i hope there is more. So thats just a tip for if you have a dark fish where the gravid spot is very hard or impossible to see, and you think she may be pregnant. Any other info i can help with for these guys then give me a message. Hope this helps any newbies


----------

